# kicho hyung



## NinjaJax (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently started at a new Tang Soo Do school after moving away from my old one. The begining forms in this school are the Kicho Hyung forms. While learning the forms, I have often used youtube to help if I could not remember a part of the hyung. The last Kicho Hyung that this school teaches is Kicho Hyung O Bu. I cannot find this form listed anywhere on youtube or anywhere else on the net for that matter. Does anyone else have this particular Hyung in their school. It seems that most schools that I have looked up teach Kicho Hyung Il Bu, E Bu, Sam Bu and Sa Bu...but not anything more in the Kicho Hyungs.

Thanks and Tang Soo!


----------



## cdunn (Feb 16, 2010)

The "Orthodox" kicho hyungs end at #3, sam bu. Anything else has been added by your instructor or his teachers. You will have to concentrate your searching around your specific organization, use it in your search terms.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

We do a Kibon 4 (No 1-3) that may be part of this series. I think they might be Shudokan derived forms. Is your lineage through Kim Ki Whang on the east coast?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 17, 2010)

As CDUNN previously commented, the "traditional" Kicho hyungs are a set of 3 (Kicho Il Boo, Kicho Ee Boo, and Kicho Sam Boo).


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 17, 2010)

Our Kichos are derived from the Japanese Taukyoku series and they get us up to Sam bu.  Anything beyond that has been made by the style that you are a part of.  The whole deal about Hwang Kee "inventing" them is a bit exaggerated.


----------



## NinjaJax (Feb 17, 2010)

JWLuiza said:


> We do a Kibon 4 (No 1-3) that may be part of this series. I think they might be Shudokan derived forms. Is your lineage through Kim Ki Whang on the east coast?


 

My instructors' instructor is Grand Master Young Ui Min. I am not certain of the lineage though. I will try to find out at the next class.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 17, 2010)

You are at one of Nam's schools in PA?


----------



## MasterPistella (Feb 18, 2010)

Grandmaster Min was a student of Kim, Song Ki. He was a student along with Kim Chong Soo, Kim Chun Sik, Kim Tong Moon....

Had the chance to meet him when I worked on the turnpike in Mechanicsburg. Very nice man.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Feb 28, 2010)

NinjaJax said:


> The last Kicho Hyung that this school teaches is Kicho Hyung O Bu. I cannot find this form listed anywhere on youtube or anywhere else on the net for that matter. *Does anyone else have this particular Hyung in their school*. It seems that most schools that I have looked up teach Kicho Hyung Il Bu, E Bu, Sam Bu and Sa Bu...but not anything more in the Kicho Hyungs.
> 
> Thanks and Tang Soo!


 
I do.

In fact, we have 7 Kicho Hyungs. I don't really know the origin of the last 4, because only the first 3 are "standard".

Anyway, I don't have a video but I can describe it to you, even the other kichos, if You want.


----------

